# Anyone have success sowing clover seed on snow cover?



## Stung-a-lot (Oct 10, 2013)

Had an old timer tell me that the best way to sow clover seed is on top of snow. I purchased 18lbs from the local seed dealer and going to give it a try.
Has anyone had experience sowing on top of snow?


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

What you want is seed/soil contact. Frost seeding clover is a great idea as the freeze/thaw action helps to get good contact. Depending on how deep your snow is and how long it lasts into the spring broadcasting your seed over the top could work. If your snow tends to melt off early in the winter when you will still have freeze/thaw cycles then go for it.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

I think the old timer has sowing some clover, We sow in Feb early March.


----------



## Josh Rollins (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes and No. We typically sow clover in early Feb. A dusting of snow helps to see your broadcast pattern. Too much snow and with a quick melt you will have poor distribution of seed especially if its a hilly area. You want the ground to be going through a freeze and thaw cycle (every day) so the seed is "sucked" into the ground. This is the season we make maple syrup in so we have plenty of time to broadcast seed while we are waiting on sap to boil down.


----------

